# Post videos of your performances.



## SargeantVomit (Jan 2, 2011)

Get into it.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 2, 2011)

These weren't in front of an audience (besides the crew) but they were played live in a TV-studio. It was filmed in several takes but we used the sound from the first take (which was basically a full shot of the entire band and sometimes zoomed in on the singer), so if something looks off-sync it's because the footage is from 5-6 different takes, and we didn't bother hooking up a metronome.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, 2 popish bands in a row!  . 

@John: 

- what Marshall is your co-guitarist playing? I can't deny, I fucking love Marshalls.
- how famous are you guys?

------------
I'm not with them anymore, but here it is:






Yes, the sound quality kinda sucks. I'm running a POD X3L through the poweramp section of my amp. The loop send was fucked up and I couldn't get it fixed in time.


----------



## Ckackley (Jan 2, 2011)

Here goes 

YouTube - Cassandra Syndrome "Shackles" FOTV East


YouTube - "The Magus" at Orpheus 09/18/10

The first one has some pics spliced into it but it's our most recent live performance.
Couldn't get the damned imbedding to work.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 2, 2011)

2:30


----------



## bluevoodoo (Jan 3, 2011)

Excerpt from Nevermore's The River Dragon Has Come from a tribute night in Budapest, Hungary, me playing guitar with Attila Vörös from Nevermore:

cover of River Dragon

and then some original material with Hungarian thrash metal bastards Archaic:

Archaic - The Archer (live)


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 3, 2011)

Sang-Drax said:


> Wow, 2 popish bands in a row!  .
> 
> @John:
> 
> ...



It's a variation on the JCM900, I think it's called DSL2000 or whatever, I know shit about Marshalls. But it sounds great, especially with his Telecaster.

And we're not that famous


----------



## fretninjadave (Jan 3, 2011)

Im the hairball on the left


----------



## fretninjadave (Jan 3, 2011)

i forgot this one .


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 3, 2011)

2007

2008

2009

2010


And one of me because your special


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 3, 2011)

And a really bad quality clip:


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jan 4, 2011)

JohnIce said:


> It's a variation on the JCM900, I think it's called DSL2000 or whatever, I know shit about Marshalls. But it sounds great, especially with his Telecaster.



Oh, a DSL, cool. It does sound great indeed. Man, I really dig Marshalls.



JohnIce said:


> And we're not that famous



I'm kinda hoping I'm looking at a new Roxette right now 

Don't take it as a derrogatory comment. I LOVE Roxette!


----------



## grimmdude (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow some great guitar players in here. My first post in this forum, here's my old band (minus bass) playing Little Wing.


-Garrett
http://www.musictheorysite.com


----------



## Soubi7string (Jul 2, 2011)

these all put my bands shows to shame ;-;
but nonetheless here they are!

Way back when the bubonic plague was popular


and our most recent as of May 28th 2011
this one is just one song.


----------



## JohnIce (Jul 3, 2011)

Hopefully I can get some live clips from yesterday's gig at the Peace & Love festival (Swedens biggest festival, 50 000 attending), but no-one's uploaded anything yet.

Here's a few other ones:


----------



## budda (Jul 4, 2011)

iPhone 4, friend's house show!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 4, 2011)

Here we go with some videos from my band:

From April 4th 2009, at the Agora des Arts (Rouyn-Noranda), our very first show and our very first song. The drummer and the singer are no longer in the band:

Trafalgar - Damned Cross


From December 11th 2010, same place, with our current line-up:

Trafalgar - The Pipe of Wisdom / Requiem for the Last King


Trafalgar - Fuel for Hatred (Satyricon cover, featuring Cryptik Howling's singer)


Trafalgar - The Marshland Man


----------



## Blasphemer (Jul 6, 2011)

I know my playing isn't the best (I'm the dude in the yellow), but I tend to go more DEP than King Crimson at shows. Give the people a show. If you want perfect playing, we have studios for that...

Haha, heres another one- Tuxedo Metal:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M10-ps6sjXc&feature=related


----------



## TaylorMacPhail (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey Todd, here's our video from The Refinery!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xr5TE7TXz3E


----------



## JohnIce (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's from our gig at the P&L festival a few weeks back. Amazing gig! 

Beware of Telecaster shred at the end... couldn't help myself


----------



## ManuelB (Jul 11, 2011)

My old band (broke up last week)


And a video from our rehearsal room (with our old setup)


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 11, 2011)

My band! Were a female fronted melodic death metal from montreal! heres a few videos!


crowd view from the same show!



lemme know what you think!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 11, 2011)

metalvince333 said:


> My band! Were a female fronted melodic death metal from montreal! heres a few videos!
> 
> crowd view from the same show!
> 
> lemme know what you think!


 
Hey man!

I was at your show at Rouyn-Noranda (was doing the security), let me tell you that I really liked your stuff, enough for you to be on my best three performer of the day/night (along with the hilarious first band and Korpius).

Keep up on doing your stuff, I honestly dig it because of death metal blended with the melodic and sometime folkish parts. And if you are interested, my band's myspace is in my signature, we do some sort of sludge/death/trollish metal.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 12, 2011)

Vostre Roy said:


> Hey man!
> 
> I was at your show at Rouyn-Noranda (was doing the security), let me tell you that I really liked your stuff, enough for you to be on my best three performer of the day/night (along with the hilarious first band and Korpius).
> 
> Keep up on doing your stuff, I honestly dig it because of death metal blended with the melodic and sometime folkish parts. And if you are interested, my band's myspace is in my signature, we do some sort of sludge/death/trollish metal.


 merci! Yeah I heard about your band but I didnt know you were in it when we were there..did see the guy from Cryptik Howling...You guys are freakin solid!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 14, 2011)

metalvince333 said:


> merci! Yeah I heard about your band but I didnt know you were in it when we were there..did see the guy from Cryptik Howling...You guys are freakin solid!


 
Thanks man!

Yeah in fact, you probably saw three of us that night (singer is Sebastien, who was taking care of the show since the other Sebastien couldn't be there, my lead was at the ticket stand and I was at the gear's entrance door). Hope to share a stage sometime in the future, I believe that our musical styles could blend pretty well on a bill.


----------



## Onimacaroni (Jul 16, 2011)

a gig a few weeks ago, was good fun!


----------



## hwfg1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bite Your Tongue show 6/11/11 pt 1
Bite Your Tongue show 6/11/11 pt 2

'Twas my first show; I'm the one on the left that you don't see much of. The edit in the first video is due to me popping a string during our first song, so we had to take a couple of minutes to rectify that. It was a lot of fun though.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jul 24, 2011)

A couple clips from my band's first gig a few weeks ago at Nectar in Seattle. We're called Metameric. I'm the guy on the left. Links to our websites in my signature.

Backscatter - kind of straight up hard rock




Eye of Providence - a little more of a post-rock feel to this one


----------



## Soubi7string (Jul 25, 2011)

Gig we played a day or three ago.Place was moving and everything =D
comments appreciated =D


----------



## brootalboo (Aug 3, 2011)

Horrible quality... our first show! We are opening for Periphery at the Key Club in LA soon so hopefully that should be a better sound system


----------



## abswisher (Aug 6, 2011)

Last show with our old vocalist.


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 9, 2011)

our singer breaks the rule of keep your shirt on.....


----------



## ire_works (Aug 9, 2011)

Tonnes more clips from this show and other on our youtube page if you're interested.


----------



## Stevenbts (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## abswisher (Aug 23, 2011)

Full set from Sunday. One of WLOH's last shows.


----------



## Fisch MIOLI (Aug 24, 2011)

Oblivion Part 1, I'm having the technical difficulties

Part 2

Circle Ov Defeat

Open Fire!, 6:41 for Pantera riffing and me blasting some kid in the face 

Winston Smith, my old weird band. 8:55 for a stage dive by me


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 24, 2011)

EDIT: Nevermind, we're not allowed to link porn.


----------



## Quitty (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, if you don't mind singing in gibberish... 
I'm the putz in the white accountant shirt. Can't move onstage for shit :/

Mind you, not for the faint of heart or serious of temperament 


And if you wanna see a show going bananas (quite literally):


----------



## NickDowe (Aug 29, 2011)

Last Red Ember "Apocalypso" - YouTube

my band Last Red Ember.. add us on facebook

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQrLuHAIdNA&feature=player_profilepage

*i cant figure out how to make the player show up in my post so have to make do with a link.. if you know how to do it just repost this or send me a message! thanks guys


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 30, 2011)

this one is only half a song


----------



## fwd0120 (Aug 30, 2011)

inb4???


----------



## Darkstar124 (Sep 3, 2011)

Blasphemer said:


> I know my playing isn't the best (I'm the dude in the yellow), but I tend to go more DEP than King Crimson at shows. Give the people a show. If you want perfect playing, we have studios for that...
> 
> Haha, heres another one- Tuxedo Metal:




Dude I really dig this stuff! Keep it up!


----------

